# Mounting a SMB share?

## Negated Void

I've got a share on another computer (smb://negatedvoid/fat) and i want to mount it to /mnt/fserver.

How can i do this?

Thanks!

-Matt

----------

## quikchaos

you can mount it just like any other location. Example:

```
mount -t smbfs //negatedvoid/fat /mnt/fserver
```

If it gives you an error about a wrong fs type, you may need to 'emerge samba'.

----------

## Negated Void

Thanks!  :Smile:  Didn't know about the smbfs part, had tried

mount smb://negatedvoid/fat /mnt/fserver

Thanks again!

-Matt

----------

## Negated Void

Quick and related question, i added it to my fstab, and when i reboot it always asks me for the password for the network share (it's null - there isn't one, i just hit enter)

Can i have it just default to nothing and not ask me? 

thanks!

-Matt

----------

## prolific

Hmm.. I think if you make the password of the samba share the same as your linux login password and the username is the same as well, then it will automatically take those values and wont ask you for a password... I have done this with mapping a linux folder to a windows box.. I made my samba password the same as my windows login password and it would automatically map the linux directory without asking me a password.. Hope this works with linux as well  :Wink: 

----------

## quikchaos

In my local LAN, I am not to secure between systems, but I still have a default usename and password on my windows shares, therefore I still use a username and password to map windows shares to linux. Read this post of mine for an easy way to do it with username and password.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=44759&highlight=

You sharing from Win9x or something?

----------

## prolific

try passing the 

-o username=<username>,password=<password>

option in /etc/fstab

----------

## Negated Void

Woohoo!

It works, thanks!

note - no '-o' is needed  :Smile: 

----------

